
White House Response to Petition to Fire Assistant U.S. Attorney Steve Heymann - rosser
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/fire-assistant-us-attorney-steve-heymann/RJKSY2nb
======
rosser
Oops, this is a dupe; sorry. Looks like the We The People site is using unique
identifiers in the URL.

Original submission is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8854264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8854264)

------
awwducks
The one for Carmen Ortiz looks to be the same.

